
3 Reasons Why You Should Quit Your Job - rbanffy
https://dev.to/_patrickgod/3-reasons-why-you-should-quit-your-job-88g
======
Boothroid
Something that really hit home for me in another post like this were questions
around how your employer is helping you to develop, for example, how often do
you have catch ups with your line manager? When was the last time your line
manager took an interest in how you were getting on? Do you get feedback for
good work or only when things are perceived to be going badly? How are you
being supported in progressing in your career? And the piece went on to say,
if your manager is not doing these things then the company probably does not
give a shit about you, and perhaps not about any of its techies.

Thinking hard about these questions made me realise I've pretty much never
worked for a company where they have any genuine interest in my progression.
I'm not sure whether this is down to me, the companies I've worked for, or
whether management in the UK is generally piss poor.

